# Causeway Coast Ford Fair



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

So this years Ford Fair is happening on the 10th June 2012 in Portrush and as usual it is at the Dunluce Centre in the towns centre. It's a great show with over 400 entrants last year and over 11,000 spectators so was wondering who's going? I'll be there as usual! 

Every Ford is welcome no matter what it is.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

I might take a spin up for the day if the weather's nice. Been up a couple of times when the mini meets just happened to be on, some serious amount of cars outside the Dunluce Centre.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

could be tempted to give the mondie a makeover for this...


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> could be tempted to give the mondie a makeover for this...


And fill the boot with nice products!!


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

ooooh i'm off that day too... cud be tempted to take the st220 up too  never took her to a show!!


----------



## Stewerty (Jan 11, 2010)

might take a run up to this too, hope the weather is good.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Ill b there about to send off the form :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to get a form yet. They usually send one out but nothing this year. Is there a link to where I can download one or am I'm going to have to go to Lindsays to get one?


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Here ya go lad

website link:
http://www.causewayfordfair.co.uk/#

facebook link:
http://www.facebook....ayCoastFordFair


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks. Just printed of a couple for me and the mates.


----------



## Jordy Kuga (Apr 6, 2012)

Might bring the Kuga up to this!


----------



## G.T (Mar 5, 2010)

Definitely be taking the MK2 RS2000 up to this one.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

The more the merrier. There's always a small convoy of us heading up on the morning of the show. I'll post more details closer to the time.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Ill definetely b there now :thumb:
look out for the fiesta owners club stand and ill b there :wave:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Big Ging said:


> Ill definetely b there now :thumb:
> look out for the fiesta owners club stand and ill b there :wave:


That brings back memories. The first 3-4 years I went to this show I was on the UK Fiesta Network stand.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> That brings back memories. The first 3-4 years I went to this show I was on the UK Fiesta Network stand.


Ohh previous fiesta owner?? Nd im organising the stand for it its the first show we have done as the fiesta owners club :thumb: soo hoping all goes to plan but if u c me come over nd say high :wave: always nice to put a face to a name!!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Big Ging said:


> Ohh previous fiesta owner??


I've had a 1.3 Mk 4 Finesse, followed by a 1.25 Zetec Mk 4 (back when the 1.25 was a really good engine in a light car). Then I bought a 1.25 Zetec Mk5 which I changed for a Mk5 1.6 Zetec S (best Fiesta ever made in my opinion and I include the ST and current Zetec S in that statement). I do like my fiestas and would very happily have another tomorrow if I could get one with over 180 bhp.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> I've had a 1.3 Mk 4 Finesse, followed by a 1.25 Zetec Mk 4 (back when the 1.25 was a really good engine in a light car). Then I bought a 1.25 Zetec Mk5 which I changed for a Mk5 1.6 Zetec S (best Fiesta ever made in my opinion and I include the ST and current Zetec S in that statement). I do like my fiestas and would very happily have another tomorrow if I could get one with over 180 bhp.


Bit of tuning on an st :thumb: depends on your budget though :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Big Ging said:


> Bit of tuning on an st :thumb: depends on your budget though :lol:


Very nearly turbo'ed my Zetec S but went for the Focus instead. Currently debating going for 300 bhp in the Focus or not, it's at around 270 at the moment.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> Very nearly turbo'ed my Zetec S but went for the Focus instead. Currently debating going for 300 bhp in the Focus or not, it's at around 270 at the moment.


Lucky u hve soo many horses im still at 70 :wall:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Big Ging said:


> Lucky u hve soo many horses im still at 70 :wall:


59/60 (depending on who you talk to) here. This sounds tempting but im prob working! Would also need to get the Fezza into decent condition tho!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

tarbyonline said:


> 59/60 (depending on who you talk to) here. This sounds tempting but im prob working! Would also need to get the Fezza into decent condition tho!


That's what leave is for. I'm having to take a few days off so I can get the car ready and go.


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Paddy_R said:


> That's what leave is for. I'm having to take a few days off so I can get the car ready and go.


Haha no leave 4 me!! Just a late night cleaning on fri work sat then up sat evening then a bit of quick detailing on sun morn :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

i'll be there, the capri isnt on the road this year but


----------



## Big Ging (Jan 9, 2012)

Alright guys so who all is going??? 

Ill be at the FiestaOwnersClub stand so dont be afraid to come over nd say hi:thumb: Just look for the idiot drooling over fiestas :lol:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm popping over to this show for a day out as I'm coming over for the Ballymena car fest on the Saturday.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Remember folks it's this Sunday and hopefully the weather picks up for it. See you all there.


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Ill be there again this year in the MK7  only live 5 mins away!


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Bit short notice but is there anyone going that has hybrid v7 and could.I buy it?  order never turned up today


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

There's usually a few traders at the show they might have something (though I doubt v7 will be available).


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

Had to settle with megs lol was a good day! Great turnout and great weather!


----------

